# How often do you smoke marijuana?



## SpidermanTuba (May 9, 2010)

How often do you smoke marijuana?

EDIT - replace the word "smoke" with "use" - I want to include the brownie eaters.


----------



## hjmick (May 9, 2010)

These days, not very.


----------



## WillowTree (May 9, 2010)

never


----------



## hjmick (May 9, 2010)

I used to smoke it about every other day or so, then it went to once a week, now it's about once a month or so.


----------



## Kalam (May 9, 2010)

A few times every week.


----------



## Conspiracist (May 9, 2010)

Nothin against it, just not for me.


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

Tried it once years ago, made me bad, it's a load of fucking shite.


----------



## Kalam (May 9, 2010)

roomy said:


> Tried it once years ago, made me bad, it's a load of fucking shite.



Did it wrong.


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

Kalam said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > Tried it once years ago, made me bad, it's a load of fucking shite.
> ...



I know, I was off the map with beer.


----------



## boedicca (May 9, 2010)

Tried it in college.  Hated it.  Don't use it.


----------



## Si modo (May 9, 2010)

It's been a long time since I used it (years).  Even then, it was very infrequent usage.  I never liked the high and I have no desire to be stupid.


----------



## dilloduck (May 9, 2010)

daily years ago---haven't had the urge for years---brain works better without it.


----------



## eots (May 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> It's been a long time since I used it (years).  Even then, it was very infrequent usage.  I never liked the high and I have no desire to be stupid.



or is that .._.stupider_ ?


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> It's been a long time since I used it (years).  Even then, it was very infrequent usage.  I never liked the high and I have no desire to be stupid.



...........oh...you were serious


----------



## California Girl (May 9, 2010)

Once, when I was 16. Then I grew up and realized that drugs are for losers.


----------



## eots (May 9, 2010)

you mean like our last three presidents ?


----------



## Kalam (May 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5GVVpc_ZTw]YouTube - Chezideck Call Pon Dem[/ame]


----------



## Misty (May 9, 2010)

Not often enough.


----------



## Kalam (May 9, 2010)

eots said:


> you mean like our last three presidents ?



_"Two of my favorite things are sitting on my front porch smoking a pipe of sweet hemp, and playing my Hohner harmonica."_ - Abraham Lincoln, written during his presidency.


----------



## Conspiracist (May 9, 2010)

I used to enjoy marijuana a lot. But as my responsibilities grew, I began to get paranoid. A few of my old friends had that problem too. I've smoked in recent years and had good experiences but life calls me in a different direction now LOL.

Good thread btw.


----------



## Jos (May 9, 2010)

We have to make do with 00 pollen hashish


----------



## Sherry (May 9, 2010)

I tried it a few times in HS and wasn't impressed. I preferred an alcohol buzz.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 9, 2010)

I bought some brownies once.   I think I got catnip.  That is why I put down zero.

I got zero effect.   I sometimes think the effect from somking the stuff is from the manner it is smoked.   Half the effect must be from hypoxia.


----------



## PixieStix (May 9, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> I bought some brownies once.   I think I got catnip.  That is why I put down zero.
> 
> I got zero effect.   I sometimes think the effect from somking the stuff is from the manner it is smoked.   Half the effect must be from hypoxia.



I do not smoke, and neither does this officer 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnZb5wi_jsU]YouTube - Police Officer steals Marijuana.[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon (May 9, 2010)

A few times a month.

One of my friends has a hookah, so we'll load it up with hash and just lounge around, pass the hose and listen to either Pink Floyd or old school West Coast, put the TV on mute. It's a nice way to unwind after a long week. Sometimes we smoke buds with a bong, but I like the hookah better. Hash gets me higher.


----------



## roomy (May 9, 2010)

I hope you wash that pipe before you toke on it?


----------



## Lost Soul (May 9, 2010)

I smoked it for years before joining the Army. Did it a couple times while in (afghan hash is the best you can get in Europe) on a 30 day leave. 

Once I got out, I used it a lot to help deal with the pain. Since then, I haven't touched it. I think it should be legalized and the war of drugs a huge waste of taxpayers money.


----------



## Sheldon (May 9, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> I smoked it for years before joining the Army. Did it a couple times while in (afghan hash is the best you can get in Europe) on a 30 day leave.
> 
> Once I got out, I used it a lot to help deal with the pain. Since then, I haven't touched it. *I think it should be legalized and the war of drugs a huge waste of taxpayers money.*



Completely agree.


----------



## Modbert (May 9, 2010)

Nice try, DEA.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Once, when I was 16. Then I grew up and realized that drugs are for losers.



So you don't drink, either?


----------



## goldcatt (May 9, 2010)

Sherry said:


> I tried it a few times in HS and wasn't impressed. I preferred an alcohol buzz.



Make that college, and same here. Just never thrilled me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2010)

Smoked a joint in the mid-70's.  I thought it was pretty over rated and not much worth my time.  Haven't done it since.  Now, Jack Daniels is a different story.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 9, 2010)

Never touched the stuff. I have no desire to. I have enough issues to deal with without having a drug issue.


----------



## Toro (May 9, 2010)

I'm not in college anymore.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 9, 2010)

i tried it once....but i did not inhale...


----------



## eagleseven (May 9, 2010)

Tried it...wasn't worth the cost, IMO.

Now that I have responsibility for life-and-death decisions, I avoid it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> > I smoked it for years before joining the Army. Did it a couple times while in (afghan hash is the best you can get in Europe) on a 30 day leave.
> ...



Well, considering that Harvard Medical (who has done a HUGE amount of research on this), stated that if you smoke less than 10 joints/day, you are considered a light user.

I'm a light user.

For people that are against it?  Might wanna look up Henry P. Anslinger and the Marijuana Tax Stamp Act.  Anslinger was a racist who wanted to lock up the brown and black people, and come up with a law that wouldn't mess with whites.  Since the biggest consumers of cannabis were black and brown people, that is why Anslinger made it illegal.

If you are against cannabis legalization, congratulations......you're following in the steps of the racist prick Anslinger.

Incidentally, Anslinger and his scare propaganda movie "Reefer Madness" have done more harm to this country than most.


----------



## Modbert (May 9, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, considering that Harvard Medical (who has done a HUGE amount of research on this), stated that if you smoke less than 10 joints/day, you are considered a light user.



 wut.


----------



## George Costanza (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Once, when I was 16. Then I grew up and realized that drugs are for losers.



That include booze?


----------



## AquaAthena (May 9, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Tried it in college.  Hated it.  Don't use it.



Similar to boedicca. Tried it in college. Loved it. Don't use it.


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (May 9, 2010)

Up until last spring when I graduated college I smoked pot about once a week. However, I havent touched the stuff in like ten months since most of my potential employers drug test. However, if it were legal Id probably start smoking it again.

As far as illegal drug use, Ive decided to use LSD once sometimes twice a month, just a tab maybe two, with some of my college friends/fraternity brothers on my days off of work. Overall a much cooler experience.


----------



## rikules (May 9, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> daily years ago---haven't had the urge for years---brain works better without it.





perhaps it is different for different people.....

I know people who smoke pot and sit around watching tv....

like lumps

back in my 30's and 40's when I smoked it more often I (and my friends) were always very active.....

smoke pot...play basketball
smoke pot...hike a mountain trail
smoke pot...have sex
smoke pot...jam with the band
smoke pot...clean the kitchen
smoke pot...re-weave an old rocking chair....

I know guys who smoke pot and then go to their work rooms and build cabinets!
(with power saws!!!!)


I'm in my late 50's and I hang around with various musicians in their 40's and 50's..

they ALL still smoke pot
(and they own homes
and work
and have families
and pay taxes
and send their kids to college)


----------



## Tom Clancy (May 9, 2010)

Once a month..

Too much Hockey and getting ready for ROTC to smoke every week.


----------



## Luissa (May 9, 2010)

I smoke almost every night, it is my glass of wine after the little one goes to bed.


----------



## blu (May 9, 2010)

did it in 8th & 9th grade and haven't since


----------



## Modbert (May 9, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I smoke almost every night, it is my glass of wine after the little one goes to bed.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 9, 2010)

Prob once a year maybe 2x. It's a special occasion thing any more.


----------



## ekrem (May 9, 2010)

Only when I am in Turkey. My cousin grows it himself on remote land near to the summer house of my uncle. It is his hobby. 
For the winter to early summer season he makes small amounts of hashish, kneadable with intensive finger pressure.
But I don't smoke everyday when I am in Turkey. Just, when circumstances allow and I know 100% that nothing will interrupt smoking-chilling-bed cycle.
When we smoke it is also men's society, no girlsfriends or womans around.


----------



## eagleseven (May 9, 2010)

ekrem said:


> When we smoke it is also men's society, no girlsfriends or womans around.


Like cigars in the US?


----------



## Luissa (May 9, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I smoke almost every night, it is my glass of wine after the little one goes to bed.


----------



## Modbert (May 9, 2010)

Luissa said:


>



I think you win for most user.


----------



## Luissa (May 9, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I think Bones might have me beat. 


And if Article was still around, he would also give me a run for my money.


----------



## Luissa (May 9, 2010)

Article


----------



## ekrem (May 9, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > When we smoke it is also men's society, no girlsfriends or womans around.
> ...



When smoking weed, we roll joints like normal tobacco cigarettes, but the long paper version. American style joints with brown and thick papers, what you call blunt, we do not use. Just white paper. 

Hashish we smoke either through small 1-user pipe when outdoors or glas bong with ice rocks filled when at house location.

When we smoke, we do not have much civil society activities like going into city or driving to locations with car. We are either in nature, at home or in summer house. 
We are more that defensive and talkish kind group of smokers. 
Just chilling, no hyper-activism.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...





Oh yes mate, I've smoked splifs before, and rolled quite a bit as well.


I lived with some brits in my dorm freshman year, they tought me well.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 10, 2010)

Last time i smoked was at least 20 years ago.

I just can't stand the thought of sucking any kind of smoke into my lungs anymore.

Besides my drug of choice would be amphetamines.


----------



## Douger (May 10, 2010)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
I forgot.
MJ is far more gentle to the system than Jack Daniels.
Got a light ?


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Once, when I was 16. Then I grew up and realized that drugs are for losers.



then you grew up and became a judgmental asshole


----------



## strollingbones (May 10, 2010)

ever chance i get!


----------



## Anguille (May 10, 2010)

* 	 How often do you smoke marijuana?  

*In the past ten years, maybe 4 times.


----------



## strollingbones (May 10, 2010)

i esp..enjoy OPP.


----------



## Vel (May 10, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I smoke almost every night, it is my glass of wine after the little one goes to bed.




Just curious. Since you're a single parent, what would happen to your baby if you took a bust?


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2010)

What does it matter what your peers here are doing or not doing?  You should be smart enough to decide that it is not good for you.  When you choose to do something that is not good for you over being bored, you need to develop better activities.


----------



## blu (May 10, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> What does it matter what your peers here are doing or not doing?  You should be smart enough to decide that it is not good for you.  When you choose to do something that is not good for you over being bored, you need to develop better activities.



why so defensive over a simple question?


----------



## Luissa (May 10, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I smoke almost every night, it is my glass of wine after the little one goes to bed.
> ...



Unless the DEA is targeting people who smoke small amounts, I am not real worried.


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2010)

blu said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > What does it matter what your peers here are doing or not doing?  You should be smart enough to decide that it is not good for you.  When you choose to do something that is not good for you over being bored, you need to develop better activities.
> ...



Your the defensive party.  I was pretty specific and to the point.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (May 10, 2010)

I smoked it all through High School, mostly on weekends though, and I usually didn't pay for it because I hung around older people back then, who could buy it for me.

I ain't like spending money on it, but I liked smoking it. I'm in the air force now so I can't smoke it, haven't smoke since last September. But I do have an urge here and there. But I've been able to abstain pretty well.


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 10, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> What does it matter what your peers here are doing or not doing?  You should be smart enough to decide that it is not good for you.  When you choose to do something that is not good for you over being bored, you need to develop better activities.



Judgmental asshole #2


----------



## uptownlivin90 (May 10, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> What does it matter what your peers here are doing or not doing?  You should be smart enough to decide that it is not good for you.  When you choose to do something that is not good for you over being bored, you need to develop better activities.



Did you stop to think maybe a few of our "peers" are using marijuana for medical purposes rather than recreational purposes?

Does your snipe about people needed to develop "better activities" include those who drink? Or just those who smoke marijuana?


----------



## Murf76 (May 10, 2010)

*"When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things."*
-- 1 Corinthians 13:11



This isn't 1975, people.  You can lose your homes, your jobs, and... your children, for fucking around with illegal drugs.  You might not like the law.  You might not agree with the law.  But you're not immune to it.

What's more, unless you're growing your own, you're making a market for an underground industry responsible for death tolls in the tens of thousands.  There is a REAL drug war in Mexico.  It's not just meaningless jargon leftover from the Reagan years.  People die.  And the war is spilling over our southern border.  This is not, as some claim, a "victimless" crime.

Now, personally, I don't have a problem with changing the law.  That's fine by me.  Just so long as employers aren't forced to take on stoners and tax dollars are assiduously withheld from their use and maintenance.  As long as you're not bothering the rest of us... smoke yourselves blue for all I care.  

But since I don't see a scenario in which employers and taxpayers would be fully protected... I doubt we'll see any changes in the law soon.


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > What does it matter what your peers here are doing or not doing?  You should be smart enough to decide that it is not good for you.  When you choose to do something that is not good for you over being bored, you need to develop better activities.
> ...



One of the posters mentioned using it for pain.  The rest made it pretty clear they were recreational users.  Better activities included your recreational alcohol over users.


----------



## Vel (May 10, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




Interesting. Around here any amount of pot could get you arrested and people get busted buying those small amounts when the dealers are taken down. Perhaps things are different in your area but here getting arrested could mean losing custody of your child.


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Nice try, DEA.



No shit... got a lot of people to write out admissions didn't he? ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> *"When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things."*
> -- 1 Corinthians 13:11
> 
> 
> ...



Hey stupid........quoting Bible verses as a way to justify not legalizing pot is a bad move.

Did you know that cannabis oil was one of the ingredients of the Holy Anointing Oil of the Kings of Israel?

God's Chosen People (of which Yeshua was one, you know.....a Jew), used cannabis recreationally as well as medicinally.  There is archaeological proof.


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > *"When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things."*
> ...



If god didn't want us to smoke pot, why did he create it.  If god didn't want us to drink alcohol, why did god create yeast which produces alcohol from sugars?

Yes, bringing religious quotes into this is totally stupid


----------



## uptownlivin90 (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> *"When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things."*
> -- 1 Corinthians 13:11
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't have of those things when I was smoking it. So... next.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (May 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > *"When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things."*
> ...



Medicinally, yes this is true, I'm not sure about recreational use. Just a question what evidence is there for that? I'm interested to know.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Well, it actually states in the Bible that "wine was a gift from God to gladden the hearts of men", so there is nothing wrong with drinking.

God's Chosen People (the Hebrews) used it as part of their highest ceremonies in anointing the Kings of Israel, as well as medicinally and recreation.  

Besides, THC in smoked cannabis is tailor made for the human brain.  In cases of autism, it calms down the brain so that input from the outside world aren't as intense.

In cases of Alzheimer's, the brain has plaque between the synapses, resulting in not all of the signal getting through, and cannabis helps the brain amp up the power of the brain to get more of the signal through.

Considering that, along with all the research that has been done since the 60's by the government as well as medical doctors, well.......it's time that law was taken off the books.

Besides, isn't this the land of the free?


----------



## Murf76 (May 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > *"When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things."*
> ...



My point isn't about the Bible, stupid.  Love the knee-jerk reaction though. 
My point is about behaving _childishly_.

Hey, I've got a fairly Libertarian view of pot-smoking.  But... what that means essentially is that you can't be impeding upon the Liberty of others while you indulge in your own.  If your use of an illegal substance drives a market that gets people killed, if employers and taxpayers aren't free to tell you to go stuff yourself for your poor choices... then we're not talking about something that doesn't impose a cost to others.

Either get it legalized and make sure it's no one else's problem... or grow the fuck up.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



So.........in other words.......you're fine with making it a problem for everyone who DOES smoke, just so that racist law can stay in place?

You are really a fucking 'tard.  I'm ashamed to share the name Murphy with a young idiot.


----------



## California Girl (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



I fear you credit some of the members with more intellect than they are capable of.


----------



## Gadawg73 (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> *"When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things."*
> -- 1 Corinthians 13:11
> 
> 
> ...



So we should not own diamonds, earn and have $, eat food or have guns because there is a market for them that causes wars where cartels seek to control a certain commodity?
Does not work that way. However, if we legalize ALL drugs, which 99% are legal now anyway, we would eliminate the middle man which is causing the border wars.

The fact I buy diamonds and folks kill over it is NOT my fault. Accordingly, your argument is without merit.


----------



## Little Daddy (May 10, 2010)

I'm high right now


----------



## Murf76 (May 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> So.........in other words.......you're fine with making it a problem for everyone who DOES smoke, just so that racist law can stay in place?
> 
> You are really a fucking 'tard.  I'm ashamed to share the name Murphy with a young idiot.



How am _I_ making your dope-smoking habit a problem for you??? 
All I'm saying, is don't make it a fucking problem for me.   

Oh... and how is it that drug laws are inherently "racist"?  ...Or is that just your go-to insult when you don't have any valid point to make?


----------



## Murf76 (May 10, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> So we should not own diamonds, earn and have $, eat food or have guns because there is a market for them that causes wars where cartels seek to control a certain commodity?
> Does not work that way. However, if we legalize ALL drugs, which 99% are legal now anyway, we would eliminate the middle man which is causing the border wars.
> 
> The fact I buy diamonds and folks kill over it is NOT my fault. Accordingly, your argument is without merit.



Bullshit.  Utter codswallop.  The relationship between illegal drug-trafficking and violent crime on the border couldn't be clearer.  And... there's blood on your hands when you're smoking Mexican weed.

You have choices.  You have a choice NOT to buy a diamond if you feel like the company that mined it and sold it behaved in ways that resulted in violence.  You have a choice NOT to eat tuna that isn't "dolphin-safe".  You have a choice NOT to buy an unregistered gun.  You even have choices in where you work, what you earn, what you eat, and how you defend yourself from potential thieves.

As things stand today, the CHOICE to engage in illegal drug usage is an immature and childish one.  It routinely costs people their homes and their families.  It sometimes costs them their lives.  And while I have ZERO problem with legalizing weed... I think it's only fair that the rest of us have a choice NOT to pay for your use of it.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 10, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some brownies once.   I think I got catnip.  That is why I put down zero.
> ...



That was frigging hilarious.


----------



## Gunny (May 10, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > What does it matter what your peers here are doing or not doing?  You should be smart enough to decide that it is not good for you.  When you choose to do something that is not good for you over being bored, you need to develop better activities.
> ...



Vying to be be Board Dork #1.


----------



## Gunny (May 10, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Depends on how well you are educated.  Ignoring reality doesn't make you look like anything special.  Christs clearly states a drunkard shall never enter the Kingdom of Heaven.  This nation is between 70-80% Christian, whether or not you literalist, wannabe intellectuals like it or not.  You can't deal with your audience.  That means you lose.

Did you say "God made dirt and it don't hurt?  Gues helock and arsenic don't either.

In other words, you're over your head.  Slink out the back door while you can.  Religion is irrelevant to this topic.  As presented in the OP, it's bullshit.  You're a notch above that.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > So.........in other words.......you're fine with making it a problem for everyone who DOES smoke, just so that racist law can stay in place?
> ...



Anslinger is the FBI man that made pot illegal.  Why?  Because he didn't like brown or black people who were the biggest consumers of cannabis in 1939, and to get them thrown in jail is why he picked that particular thing.

Might want to do some research Dolt76.


----------



## Shogun (May 10, 2010)

what the hell are you talking about, gunny.  One of the most popular miracles performed by jesus was turning water into wine.  The classic sacrament IS WINE, for christs sake.  

and biker is correct on the hallucinogen found in the biblical anointing oil.  demonizing weed is just retarded and muting the significance of historic uses of such substances is just silly.  including those found in the bible.


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2010)

Hey Dr Gregg, this is an opinion forum.  Of course there are judgements.  I gave some suggestions about the purpose and some alternate uses of a person's time.  Your the one who made a judgement.  We know which part an individual's anatomy you most act like.

P.S.  If you feel judged, I would guess your own guilt is at work.


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 10, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Hey Dr Gregg, this is an opinion forum.  Of course there are judgements.  I gave some suggestions about the purpose and some alternate uses of a person's time.  Your the one who made a judgement.  We know which part an individual's anatomy you most act like.
> 
> P.S.  If you feel judged, I would guess your own guilt is at work.



No, just pointing what a dumb, judgemental asshole you are

Somebody does this, that mean they must be like this. Somebody smokes pot, they must be a loser. Epitome of a closed mind.


But this comes from the idiot who doesn't even know what opinion is, regularly thinks opinion=facts, and also thinks pissing on someone is free speech.


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 10, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



It's amazing you continually go around with these retarded snibes, contradictory posts, and think you are so smart. It's so comical. How the fuck you became a admin of a forum is beyond me. must of sucked some dick to get it

Rather be a dork than a foaming at the mouth, disrespectful,close minded asshole like yourself.


----------



## Murf76 (May 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Anslinger is the FBI man that made pot illegal.  Why?  Because he didn't like brown or black people who were the biggest consumers of cannabis in 1939, and to get them thrown in jail is why he picked that particular thing.
> 
> Might want to do some research Dolt76.



Irrelevant.  The only way you could stand on marijuana laws as being "racist" today, is if the law wasn't applied evenly to all races. 


Frankly, I don't know what problem you're having understanding that I, personally, could give a rat's ass less if you smoke yourself blue... just so long as there are no larger societal consequences.  Fact is, it would be a GREAT thing IMO to take the profit-motive away from drug-runners.  The border would likely quiet right down.  Mexico might make a little headway in restoring law and order.  Lives would be saved.

But... that doesn't mean that I should have to pay a single dime toward the social welfare of potheads, or that employers should be forced to put up with them.  Solve THAT problem, and you can sign me up in support of legalization.  I don't CARE if you folks live stoned under an underpass just so long as you're not fucking me out of my tax dollars or putting my family at risk.


----------



## Gadawg73 (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > So we should not own diamonds, earn and have $, eat food or have guns because there is a market for them that causes wars where cartels seek to control a certain commodity?
> ...



Under your theory you should not have to pay for auto insurance, medical costs for tobacco users or any other insurance where there may be fraud or something that you choose not to like. Your argument is off the wall to say the least.
The ILLEGALITY of the commodity causes the drug wars. 
American tobacco companies fill ships to smuggle cigarrettes to avoid taxes worldwide. They know it and know where it is going and know it is being smuggled when they fill the ships. This causes many deaths a year world wide.
Is it the fault of the folks buying the cigarretes in south America, Asia and all of the other countries on other continents or is the fault of the laws that tax the providers of the drug,illegal tobacco being smuggled into the country?
As my defensive position coach always said "You have it ass backerds"


----------



## Meister (May 10, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> i tried it once....but i did not inhale...



I tried it once with an Italian friend of mine.  I couldn't stop laughing, I'm a serious kind of guy so thought it wasn't for me.  Maybe it would have worked better if I didn't inhale.


----------



## Murf76 (May 10, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Under your theory you should not have to pay for auto insurance, medical costs for tobacco users or any other insurance where there may be fraud or something that you choose not to like. Your argument is off the wall to say the least.
> The ILLEGALITY of the commodity causes the drug wars.
> American tobacco companies fill ships to smuggle cigarrettes to avoid taxes worldwide. They know it and know where it is going and know it is being smuggled when they fill the ships. This causes many deaths a year world wide.
> Is it the fault of the folks buying the cigarretes in south America, Asia and all of the other countries on other continents or is the fault of the laws that tax the providers of the drug,illegal tobacco being smuggled into the country?
> As my defensive position coach always said "You have it ass backerds"



Auto insurance is to deal with ACCIDENTS, not deliberate choices.  And as far as tobacco and alcohol and other legal health hazards... well... DUH! 

Here, you'd have an opportunity going in, before legalization, to fully delineate what the choice to use a mind-altering substance would entail.  ie. You might not be employable in your field of choice and you wouldn't be qualified for taxpayer dollars if you fall on your face through your own willful stupidity.  You get caught being high while you're in a position of social responsibility, like driving a truck or baby-sitting, and you go to jail, just like you would if you were drunk.  

Easy enough.  You guys just aren't selling it right.  If you were willing to take  responsibility along with your liberty... you'd probably be legally high right now.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> Irrelevant.  The only way you could stand on marijuana laws as being "racist" today, is if the law wasn't applied evenly to all races.



It is applied differently based on your ability to afford a lawyer that is buddies with the DA. More often than not this fucks blacks over, but it also fucks over poor white folks.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> Bullshit.  Utter codswallop.  The relationship between illegal drug-trafficking and violent crime on the border couldn't be clearer.  And... there's blood on your hands when you're smoking Mexican weed.



Sounds like a great argument for legalization. 


P.S. - if you use gasoline, diesel, or plastic, you've got blood on your hands


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> Frankly, I don't know what problem you're having understanding that I, personally, could give a rat's ass less if you smoke yourself blue... just so long as there are no larger societal consequences.



Sounds like social engineering to me. That's communistic rubish and we shouldn't stand for it in this country.


----------



## Murf76 (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelevant.  The only way you could stand on marijuana laws as being "racist" today, is if the law wasn't applied evenly to all races.
> ...



Bullshit.  Show me a law on the books anywhere that says we get to apply the law differently from one group of folks to another.  What you're describing is _corruption_, not law.


----------



## Murf76 (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit.  Utter codswallop.  The relationship between illegal drug-trafficking and violent crime on the border couldn't be clearer.  And... there's blood on your hands when you're smoking Mexican weed.
> ...



Oh goodie.  The old "War for Oil" meme.  My, my... has it been 15 minutes already?


----------



## Murf76 (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly, I don't know what problem you're having understanding that I, personally, could give a rat's ass less if you smoke yourself blue... just so long as there are no larger societal consequences.
> ...



What a reach!  You're more like Elastic-Girl than Spiderman.  

I don't see how the expectation that a person take full responsibility for his choice to engage in the recreational use of mind-altering drugs is "social engineering".  Your choice, your consequences.  Not mine.

Hmmmm....   One might start to believe that it's not really about Liberty with some of you people, but rather _entitlement_... like maybe you should be able to lay around stoned all day and still collect welfare.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2010)

You know...........I like to go and smoke with friends on occasion.

I also bicycle, and currently am getting ready for 24 hours in the Canyon.  It's a 24 hour bicycle race.

I also invent things and write.  I don't live on welfare, I currently live on my pension that I receive from the US Government for 20 years of military service, that covers 26 different countries and 4 war zones.

What do you do again Smurfette 76?


----------



## Murf76 (May 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know...........I like to go and smoke with friends on occasion.
> 
> I also bicycle, and currently am getting ready for 24 hours in the Canyon.  It's a 24 hour bicycle race.
> 
> ...



What's the problem then?  Your pension isn't welfare, is it?  It's earned compensation.  
Or do you think that we have an obligation as taxpayers to suffer fools gladly? 

Given the fact that smoking dope is currently illegal, your choice to do so is irrational.  Foolish even.  But, if we were to change the law, I still don't see why your choice to use a mind-altering drug would oblige me, or anyone else, to put up with any hazard you might present or to pay for your welfare and upkeep.  Particularly not, given the fact that we could easily demand personal responsibility in advance of changing the law.


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know...........I like to go and smoke with friends on occasion.
> 
> I also bicycle, and currently am getting ready for 24 hours in the Canyon.  It's a 24 hour bicycle race.
> 
> ...



So it begs the question, are you confident enough in the inability of marijuana to effect your system while biking high next to the canyon?  Are the other bikers going to be safe near you?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> Given the fact that smoking dope is currently illegal, your choice to do so is irrational.  Foolish even.  But, if we were to change the law, I still don't see why your choice to use a mind-altering drug would oblige me, or anyone else, to put up with any hazard you might present or to pay for your welfare and upkeep.  Particularly not, given the fact that we could easily demand personal responsibility in advance of changing the law.



Dude what the fuck are you even talking about?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

Murf76 said:


> Show me a law on the books anywhere that says we get to apply the law differently from one group of folks to another.




Is everyone who doesn't smoke pot this fucking stupid?


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Given the fact that smoking dope is currently illegal, your choice to do so is irrational.  Foolish even.  But, if we were to change the law, I still don't see why your choice to use a mind-altering drug would oblige me, or anyone else, to put up with any hazard you might present or to pay for your welfare and upkeep.  Particularly not, given the fact that we could easily demand personal responsibility in advance of changing the law.
> ...



Sorry folks, Tuba is a bit high right now.  When he reunites with his surviving brain cells in the morning he'll have a better comprehesion of Murf76's post.  That assumes he doesn't get arrested for possession, injuring himself or another and possibly forget to pick up his government check.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...





I'm not sure what you're talking about douche. I don't smoke pot.


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Really?  Now I'm worried.  Brownies then?


----------



## Sheldon (May 10, 2010)

I'm high right now. Does anybody really even care?


----------



## Murf76 (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Is everyone who doesn't smoke pot this fucking stupid?





SpidermanTuba said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about douche. I don't smoke pot.



.............


----------



## Kalam (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Show me a law on the books anywhere that says we get to apply the law differently from one group of folks to another.
> ...



Every one of them in this thread, apparently. Stupid or douchey... or both.


----------



## Kalam (May 10, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> I'm high right now. Does anybody really even care?



Sadly, yes. That's why we still can't do it openly.


----------



## Sheldon (May 10, 2010)

douchey = new favorite word

or is it douchie?

pass the douchie to the left hand side...


----------



## Sheldon (May 10, 2010)

dooshie?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

I'm high, too man.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 11, 2010)

How tragically sad. What are you guys trying to run away from? You'll never heal until you face the truth. Trying to distract yourself with drugs won't fix your problems.


----------



## Kalam (May 11, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> How tragically sad. What are you guys trying to run away from? You'll never heal until you face the truth. Trying to distract yourself with drugs won't fix your problems.



Nobody's running from anything, Brigham. You and all of the other judgmental assholes here would understand that if you grew a pair and smoked some sensi.


----------



## saveliberty (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> I'm high, too man.



Is this the part where I'm supposed to be surprised or just shake my head that you lied before?  I seriously doubt a person would start a pro-marijuana thread without being a stoner.


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 11, 2010)

The words of Ben Harper:

Let us burn one, from end to end.
And pass is over to me my friend.
Burn it long, but burn it slow,
to light me up before I go.

If you dont like my fire, then dont come around.
Cause I'm gonna burn one down.
Yes I'm gonna burn one down

My choice is what i chose to do;
and if I'm causin no harm,
it shouldn't bother you.
Your choice is who you chose to be;
and if your causin to harm, then your alright with me.

If you dont like my fire, then dont come around, cause I'm gona burn one down.
Yes i'm gonna burn one, down.

Herb the gift, from the Earth,
and what's from the earth is of the greatest worth.
So before u knock it, try it first.
and you'll see it's a blessing and it's not a curse.
If you dont like my fire, then dont come around,
cause i'm gonna burn one down.
Yes i'm gonna burn one.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> How tragically sad. What are you guys trying to run away from? You'll never heal until you face the truth. Trying to distract yourself with drugs won't fix your problems.



I have regular anxiety attacks. Pot prevents them as well as stops the almost immediately when they occur. I prefer it to xanax and the like because it doesn't knock me the fuck out.

Its also much easier for me to concentrate on weed. Perhaps I have ADD. The alternative is a prescription for amphetamine - SPEED - I fail to see how that's better.


----------



## Sheldon (May 11, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> How tragically sad. What are you guys trying to run away from? You'll never heal until you face the truth. Trying to distract yourself with drugs won't fix your problems.



I don't really run away from or to anything. In fact, running is the last thing I want to do when I'm high.


----------



## GHook93 (May 11, 2010)

hjmick said:


> These days, not very.



Ditto! I used to smoke a bunch in my youth (along with many other drugs), but no so much now. I personally am satisfied with the pink elephants myself!


----------

